# Updating A Puritan's Mind Across the Board



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 8, 2016)

I've been working on updating all the main parent pages of A Puritan's Mind. 
Also, the main page navigation is restructured in alphabetical order.
I'm working on new intros to each of the parent pages, and lots more linked areas in each intro.
Also, I just added some new Puritan Bios including Francis Rous, Lay Assessor on the Westminster Assembly.


----------

